# Monitors of Modern Art



## Superbird (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello! I'm Superbird, and over the past year and a half I've been compiling a bunch of really cool pictures. Recently, I created a website on which to store all of them - this is Monitors of Modern Art (MOMA for short). And while I could put this in the Advertising forum, this seemed just a little more appropriate. So please, come over, check it out. after all, I need hits so that google thinks i'm important

For the foreseeable future, MOMA will update fairly regularly at one new collection per week. There are currently 39 existing collections, all named with acronyms. As a fun interactive element, if you correctly guess the full name of a collection, you'll get credited for that, and gain the opportunity to name a work in a certain future gallery.

artmonitors.com


----------



## Sonny McBar (Mar 24, 2016)

I have never been so moved. Nice to know that some artist know how to actually make art.


----------

